# Louisiana Limits Trout Galore



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Fished the Sabine jetties today. The trout bites were non-existence until ten o'clock then the bites were on. Managed three limits of trout, with a lot of sheephead.

Other guides take you fishing, Captain Marty takes you catching.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looks Good Capt. I 'm waiting on November.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Good Job Sir!


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Very nice! Captain Marty,


----------

